# chieftain tank



## chieftain (Jan 31, 2011)

can anybody tell me about an old chieftain tank outside an old admiralty building i think its portsmouth way,any help would be brilliant


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know what kind of Tank it is,but have a look at my link below...halfway down is a paragraph detailing the D-day museum.

http://www.welcometoportsmouth.co.uk/portsmouth attractions.html


----------



## Munchh (Jan 31, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I dont know what kind of Tank it is,but have a look at my link below...halfway down is a paragraph detailing the D-day museum.
> 
> http://www.welcometoportsmouth.co.uk/portsmouth attractions.html



Looks like a Churchill to me klemps. Yep, it is. Apparently there is/was a Sherman behind it out of shot.

http://www.hatfield-herts.co.uk/features/wwII.html


----------



## highcannons (Jan 31, 2011)

Churchil gets my vote too


----------



## Munchh (Jan 31, 2011)

Google plus Google Earth plus street view = I spy a tank. Took me about 4 minutes chieftain.


----------



## muchtoofast (Aug 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> can anybody tell me about an old chieftain tank outside an old admiralty building i think its portsmouth way,any help would be brilliant




Not sure if its Chieftan but theres also one on the top of portsdown hill (james callaghan drive), just north of portsmouth outside one of the old forts opposite the driving center. Street view on google maps displays it nicely. (the satellite view doesnt show it).


----------



## Bunker Bill (Aug 19, 2011)

chieftain said:


> can anybody tell me about an old chieftain tank outside an old admiralty building i think its portsmouth way,any help would be brilliant





There is one outside of Fort Southwick on top of Portsdown hill.

Not to be confused with Fort Nelson 1/2 mile down the rd, which is the Royal Armouries museum, a great place with free addmission.


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 19, 2011)

chieftain said:


> can anybody tell me about an old chieftain tank outside an old admiralty building i think its portsmouth way,any help would be brilliant



Thats a Churchill Tank Mk 3


----------



## turner74 (Aug 19, 2011)

*The tank*

If it is the one outside the Fort Southwick site it is an early Chieftain tank.
Cheers


----------



## Bunker Bill (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll try and get some pic's of it next time I go past


----------

